# Traded Continentals for Goodyear



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yesterday had a little problem and maybe a blessing in disguise? Somehow ended up ripping a hole in the sidewall of the Continental tires on my car! As a result from where I was and day of the year I ended up buying set of Goodyear Assurance MaxLife Tires to replace the Continentals. Remember I mentioned a "40MPH " road noise, this change may have cleared that up? Above that whenever it rained the Continentals typically did a "water burnout" on acceleration. They handed OK in turns but.... Also found out the hard way the spare tire kit in my car was missing the lug-wrench making that " scissor jack useless(never had a reason to touch before) Good thing I still had AAA. They assisted within 20 - 25 min unlike how they "dissed me when I had the "rock incident". What a way to end the year!!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The scissors jack is almost useless unless it is on a flat level surface in my opinion. I almost had the front end smack the ground when I changed my flat snow tire last month.

Which specifically Continentals?

My TrueContacts are fantastic.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> The scissors jack is almost useless unless it is on a flat level surface in my opinion. I almost had the front end smack the ground when I changed my flat snow tire last month.
> 
> Which specifically Continentals?
> 
> My TrueContacts are fantastic.


I agree with the scissor jack and was about to buy a hydraulic floor jack for @ $20 but all the ones I see now are "fit" in the trunk spare well easily and I bought a 4-way lug wrench. The Continentals I had were True Contacts also and if I had not ripped the sidewall of the one I would still be running on them. So they were not all that bad! It is more a function of the lack of rain in Cincinnati and oil on the road that is taking the toll on the handling! I considered replacing the one but then I would have had one that was 25K "younger" than the others so... As I said the day and time(holiday wise as well as where I was) played a huge factor in my decision. So don't get me wrong on the Continentals......


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> The scissors jack is almost useless unless it is on a flat level surface in my opinion. I almost had the front end smack the ground when I changed my flat snow tire last month.


I'm giving away my age, but the bumper jacks were worse  

That said, the little screw-type bottle jacks, like on my F-150, may be the best, but they have mostly the same issues as the scissor jacks - they all have a fairly small footprint and hence are tip prone. No matter what kind, chock it before you jack it. If you don't have a chock, try to find a suitable rock  

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> I'm giving away my age, but the bumper jacks were worse
> 
> That said, the little screw-type bottle jacks, like on my F-150, may be the best, but they have mostly the same issues as the scissor jacks - they all have a fairly small footprint and hence are tip prone. No matter what kind, chock it before you jack it. If you don't have a chock, try to find a suitable rock
> 
> ...


I have a bumper jack in my Javelin!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

plano-doug said:


> I'm giving away my age, but the bumper jacks were worse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me, I thought about a bumper jack when it came to replacement options but once again space and where could you jack on this car on the bumper there are no holes. So I guess AAA will have to suffice for now unless I buy a small hydraulic or call my son and tell him to bring my jack from home. I will leave it that this will happen so infrequently that it won't be an issue which is what the car manufacturers are thinking when supplying the scissor jack? Besides isn't that what Onstar/AAA and insurance companies do with roadside service? 

FYI after this happened, I went into work and asked a co-worker that has a 2002 Impala if he had a tire tool/jack before calling AAA and he said he didn't know bc never using and If he did probably the same? really I just needed a tire tool just to use the scissor jack. AAA jacked on the shock plate in the rear by the wheel(I have an RS and the ground effects get in the way when flat) At least last night I bought a 4way tire tool form Meijer for $14 but that still fits questionably under the trunk mat.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Patman said:


> I considered replacing the one but then I would have had one that was 25K "younger" than the others so...


So...what? What's wrong with that? Did you at least keep the other 3? Probably worth $75-$100 on Craigslist.


----------

